
My favorite Chrome extension (share your in comments) - quiksilverost
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/homey-new-tab-with-live-w/lllnjdmfnfjifcfpppjmcnanpokikcpl
======
ChrisGranger
If I could only use one browser extension, it would be uBlock Origin without a
doubt.

I also really like Cookiebro.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cookiebro/lpmockib...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cookiebro/lpmockibcakojclnfmhchibmdpmollgn)

